# New site, feedback please: http://www.nextrandomcam.com



## paperclip (13 Apr 2011)

Hey guys, can I get some feedback on my new site... good way to burn some time in work if you're bored.

Let me know what you think and don't worry, it's work safe.

[broken link removed] 

Cheers.


----------



## Purple (13 Apr 2011)

None of them work.


----------



## paperclip (13 Apr 2011)

Purple said:


> None of them work.



Really... most of them are working for me... what browser are you using? If it's IE, I've had to set a redirect to a page where you have to add a plugin to your browser... as IE doesn't show streaming webcams.

Hmmmm... or are you just seeing the broken images?


----------



## Newbie! (13 Apr 2011)

I'm in ie 8.0 and the links arent working either. it actually says no cam available. Tried in firefox 3.6.3 and they work fine.


----------



## Purple (13 Apr 2011)

I just get a blank page.
 I'm running IE, like most people.


----------



## paperclip (13 Apr 2011)

Purple said:


> I just get a blank page.
> I'm running IE, like most people.




Thanks for the feedback. They work in all browsers except IE.

You can actually upgrade your ie browser so you can see live streams... I have a redirect for ie users, was working earlier today... I'll have to look into this.


----------



## horusd (13 Apr 2011)

I can't upload it on Chrome either . It kinda half loads. I'm using 8mb connection, odd.


----------



## paperclip (13 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> I can't upload it on Chrome either . It kinda half loads. I'm using 8mb connection, odd.




very odd... i'm in china on a connection from 1994, it's slow, but they load.


----------



## horusd (13 Apr 2011)

Got it via explorer now, but message about no cam available.


----------



## paperclip (13 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> Got it via explorer now, but message about no cam available.



cool... yes, ie doesn't support these streaming cams... but you can, if you wish, upgrade your browser with google chrome frame, it's a plugin.

At least you're seeing the page.


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2011)

paperclip said:


> Hey guys, can I get some feedback on my new site... good way to burn some time in work if you're bored.
> 
> Let me know what you think and don't worry, it's work safe.
> 
> ...



Had a look and like it..
Dont know how I would feel if I were on view to the world though (Clothes shop in Russia).
Presume its live,and those in the shop etc know and are happy about it?


----------



## horusd (14 Apr 2011)

thedaras said:


> Had a look and like it..
> Dont know how I would feel if I were on view to the world though (Clothes shop in Russia).
> Presume its live,and those in the shop etc know and are happy about it?



Agreed, seems voyeuristic. Also, I'm not sure why I would want to spend any time viewing random cams, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mel (14 Apr 2011)

paperclip said:


> Thanks for the feedback. They work in all browsers except IE.
> 
> You can actually upgrade your ie browser so you can see live streams... I have a redirect for ie users, was working earlier today... I'll have to look into this.


 
I'm getting an error message too to upgrade browser. 
I wouldn't upgrade unless it was necessary - do you know what are the statistics for IE browser users over other browsers? 
In the brief time I studied web design we were told it was important to cater for the most common browsers first.


----------

